# In a SHTF situation lasting 5 years, who would you WANT and NOT WANT with you?



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

From the list of 24 occupations;

Select the 5 individuals that you would *WANT* with you. Do *NOT* exclude an individual because you already possess the skill set yourself; Then,

Select the 5 individuals that you would *NOT WANT* with you.

It is to be assumed that family members and pets will be part of your group regardless of the skill sets possessed.

Feel free to explain you answers.

1)chef 2)body builder 3)dentist 4)fisherman 5)warrior/tactician 6)theologian 7)educator 8)hunter 9)firefighter 10)heavy equipment operator 11)auto mechanic 12)farmer 13)lawyer 14)historian 15)businessman 16)pilot 17)doctor 18)athlete 19)lumberjack 20)policeman 21)attractive member of the opposite sex 22)weatherman 23)astronomer 24)handyman - knows plumbing/welding/carpentry/electricity, etc

*MY SELECTIONS*

*Want with me. DO NOT INCLUDE FAMILY MEMBERS AS I HOPE THAT IS A GIVEN.*

5)warrior/tactician
8)hunter
12)farmer
17)doctor
24)handyman

*Not want with me.*

2)body builder
6)theologian
13)lawyer
16)pilot
21)attractive member of the opposite sex (Trouble as their attention will be competed for.)


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I would prlly choose the same you did. Unless I was single. Then I would want an attractive member of the opposite sex.. Even though I am 40, I'm still young enough to care about nookie on a regular basis..


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Well SoCal my choice is a little different than what you want listed.
My choice is my wife, why you ask? Here it is.
First we plan on bunkering in we have at least a years worth of food, plenty of water and several ways to purify. plenty of ammo for the weapons. 
Now if we have to bug out we have over the years been preparing. We live in SW Florida the highest point is the landfill so every year we go to the smoky mountains for a month and hike the trails and camp out, we feel this prepares us for the shtf day.
Down here we go out to the preserves and state parks and hike in the type of conditions down here. keeps us in shape and prepared.
As you know no matter how you prepare, train, or pick your choice of people it is subject to change.
I am 70 next week and she is 64 and we can out do a lot of the younger ones.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Want with:
Joe
Myself 
Family
Wife
Murphy, German Shepard
Have most of the skills I need covered. Don't need to be feeding and wasting supplies or defending others. 

Not wanted:
City folk
[email protected]@ neighbors
Trespassers
Freeloaders
The unprepared

I didn't like your options so I went my own way. Covers more bases.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

_Want:_
Mom and Dad
my sister, brother-in-law, the girls
me and my husband
the guy next door

_Do not want:_
Gilligan
The Skipper
Ginger
Mr & Mrs Howell

I might take Mary Ann and the Professor in a pinch though.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Do want-

Wife
Kids
Dogs
Mom
Dad
Brother and family

Don't want-

Anyone else.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

We prep with 3 other families who's properties adjoin with mine,we have most skill sets needed and resources on hand.
If possible,I would get my mother 30 miles away.

Thats it for the wants.

Do not want-anyone


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Want

Farmer (who happens to be my best friend in the whole world)
mechanic (my son)
hunter (my 2 brothers) do they count as one?
warrior/tactician (my nephew) former Army (I would also consider him police)
handyman

*DON'T WANT*

LAWYER
THEOLOGIAN
BODY BUILDER
PILOT
ASTRONOMER

I would also like to add my brothers' families and my other brother. He is a good, calm person, who has a really level head, common sense and a huge, kind heart.
I'd also like my son's family; my other nephews - they aren't afraid of hard work; and a few other people that we all get along with, that would strengthen our group.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

SoCal92057 said:


> From the list of 24 occupations;
> 
> Select the 5 individuals that you would *WANT* with you. Do *NOT* exclude an individual because you already possess the skill set yourself; Then,
> 
> ...


Well I figured that there would be lots of additions to the list. I was not implying that we leave out family or anyone else we are prepping for. I just wanted to see what occupations you folks thought would be important or not important. As long as we are adding to the list I want to emphasize that my dog is included in my family. Selections from the list would inform us what occupations might be useful to have or not have in our individual survival groups. So far, no one wants a lawyer. Perhaps Shakespeare was correct when he wrote, "The first thing we do, let's kill all the lawyers." I do know a few good ones, but I can understand the sentiment. Best wishes to you all.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Lawyers, politicians, pilots, accountants, MBA's, ect. Are pretty much useless in SHTF. Blue collar is what the needs will be. Farmers, construction, equipment operators. That's what you will need.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

It's a good thread SoCal. Very enjoyable. Thanks for starting it. 

I rarely have the guts to start a thread... maybe later.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey, you guys need to reconsider a lawyer. You can kick him in the nuts whenever think about how the country devolved into chaos.
What's he going to do? Sue?


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Casie said:


> It's a good thread SoCal. Very enjoyable. Thanks for starting it.
> 
> I rarely have the guts to start a thread... maybe later.


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

SoCal92057 said:


> From the list of 24 occupations;
> 
> Select the 5 individuals that you would *WANT* with you. Do *NOT* exclude an individual because you already possess the skill set yourself; Then,
> 
> ...


ohhh the choices, I'm going to assume they are all high quality of their profession?? if not I would rather be alone than deal with useless people

on this list

want
8) hunter (most hunters can fish but their hunting skills cover a large skill area, from concealment to butchering)

12) farmer (these tough old blokes have done it alone for years and years)

14) historian (military and pre industrial age preferred, I hope it explains itself)

24) handyman (jack of all trades)

25) paramedic (better than all med options given)

don't want

2) bodybuilder (can't deal with roids)

5) warrior/tactition (90% of available are airsoft/paintball ****wits)

13) lawyer (Shakespeares line death to all lawyers)

20) policeman (cops have a massive additude problem)

21) beauty (again additude)


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> ohhh the choices, I'm going to assume they are all high quality of their profession?? if not I would rather be alone than deal with useless people
> 
> on this list
> 
> ...


I like your selections. A warrior was meant to convey a military man who knew how to close with and destroy the enemy and to keep from being destroyed. A warrior would possess a pretty complete war fighting skill set.


----------



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

Want

8) hunter
12) farmer
17) doctor
24) handyman
5) warrior tactician


Don't want

21) attractive member of opposite sex
20) policeman
13) lawyer
2) bodybuilder
22) wetherman


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

SoCal92057 said:


> I like your selections. A warrior was meant to convey a military man who knew how to close with and destroy the enemy and to keep from being destroyed. A warrior would possess a pretty complete war fighting skill set.


kinda figured but how many paintball/airsoft wankers think they are just that 

if I was garranteed a real military man (or woman) then got my vote, but thinking today's society the risk is far too high for me to bet my life on 

(maybe different for your neck of the woods where risks are low and the don't have "I'm into paintball so I'm a expert in a firefight" mentality wankers claiming they are warriors but here.... I just had to through it out)


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> kinda figured but how many paintball/airsoft wankers think they are just that
> 
> if I was garranteed a real military man (or woman) then got my vote, but thinking today's society the risk is far too high for me to bet my life on
> 
> (maybe different for your neck of the woods where risks are low and the don't have "I'm into paintball so I'm a expert in a firefight" mentality wankers claiming they are warriors but here.... I just had to through it out)


Sure, I have run across plenty of Rambo wannabes. The funniest one I ever talked to was telling me and another how the gunners sectors of fire on the WWII B-17 worked. You would have thought he had been a B-17 gunner. Too much history channel. He was about 35 years old and I suspect born in the 1970's. Take care.


----------



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

I think I picked the same as the OP for the first five. Great minds think alike. Definitely with pheniox on the police. They are usually first to go bad in such a situation & except bribes. Any overly powerful government department should be avoided especially law enforcement.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Want with me

Hunter a real hunter not a waiter
Theologian this is how society got its start in the first place will be invaluable to help instill the needed values of a new society
handyman they are handy
doctor (general surgery)
astronomer track the seasons and navigation
This is assuming appropriate attitude and willingness to expand their skill base.

Not want with me
chef no fancy seasonings in the bush plus hes prolly a liberal
dentist to specialized with equipment
businessman worthless
weatherman worthless
lawyer too polarizing


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> Want with me
> 
> Hunter a real hunter not a waiter
> Theologian this is how society got its start in the first place will be invaluable to help instill the needed values of a new society
> ...


Interesting comment on the theologian. I was thinking along the same lines but did not select that occupation to be included. Best wishes.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

if 100% warrior was ex military (and good ex military)

I would replace him with teacher, (teachers are people that can't do, that's why they teach)


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

My idea is to include my Amish neighbors as part of our group.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Extremely interesting and for me thought provoking. I have thought about this type of question regularly and don't have the right answers, so I sat on this thread for a while but my itchy fingers and itchy mind finally urged me to try and answer. 

Sure career type skills are important, an electrician or plumber with years of experience and knowledge is so important and valuable. A medic; doctor or nurse is big time important. A Warrior! Well enough said. We've all heard the stories in war regarding every 100 men, and in those 100 men, only a small few are true warriors. Very important to say the least. 

But Character, to me rises above. Leaders of men are vital. But do not strike the name of certain people because of letters next to their name or "occupations" that in the regular world are lame. To cull a man or woman because they have an MBA or are a god foresaken lawyer...well that may be a mistake in the long run. What is their character like? What is their level of honor or level of intensity when really needed?

I know a warrior who is also an MBA. His warrior days are over and his children and wife and fellow church members and co-workers simply see him as a pencil pushing, suit wearing MBA. But those who know him from years past know of his skills. Skills that simple men like me cannot ever comprehend. But his character! Wow! His character coupled with his crazy warrior skills make him the obvious choice...if you are willing to go beyond the facade that he has created since his warrior days last ended. 

I don't want men and women without character. I cannot stand a man or woman without a sense of honor...or without a sense of humor. This is an extremely tough question with hard to come by answers. I think about this question regularly as I have invested a fair share of the results in my life's work to create a situation that will, hopefully, ensure a level of safety for me and mine...and so far I don't have all the right answers.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

well I got 4 , 5, 8, 9, 10,11, 12, 16 in a pinch might need number 6 for the landing and 24


SoCal92057 said:


> From the list of 24 occupations;
> 
> Select the 5 individuals that you would *WANT* with you. Do *NOT* exclude an individual because you already possess the skill set yourself; Then,
> 
> ...


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I definetly want a doctor and a dentist! I love the idea of a teacher/proffessor. Would love to have Joan Rivers or Kathy..(whats her name?) Gotta have some entertainment!! A musician would be nice...and maybe a biologist. All other bases are pretty much covered in my village.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd have with me a handywoman, a doctor woman, a warrior woman, a historian woman, and a farmer woman. All would be attractive members of the opposite sex...

I would not have a a politician, lawyer, policeman, theologian, businessman..


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

BagLady said:


> I definetly want a doctor and a dentist! I love the idea of a teacher/proffessor. Would love to have Joan Rivers or Kathy..(whats her name?) Gotta have some entertainment!! A musician would be nice...and maybe a biologist. All other bases are pretty much covered in my village.


I was wondering why engineer, biologist, chemist or scientist were not on the list, and when someone would pick one.

most of my neighbors are military, builders or mechanics. If I was able to add someone they would most likely be a biologist and or a chemist. The chemist will come in handy when the stores of reloading supplies run low and we have to start making other means of launching projectiles. The biologist would come in handy for ha host of reasons (herbal meds, and the like).

Don't need any control freaks (politicians, media personalities, and others).


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

*MY SELECTIONS*
*Want with me. DO NOT INCLUDE FAMILY MEMBERS AS I HOPE THAT IS A GIVEN.*
8) Hunter - makes sense to have someone proficient in bringing in proteins.
12) Farmer - good to have someone that knows crop rotation, good growing soil and what have you.
17) Doctor - good for obvious reasons, could also fill in for dentist as well
24) Handyman - good for building bits and pieces, such as housing, equipment etc.
For the 5th person I am torn between 5) Warrior/Tactician and 7) Educator. Both have merits, and the educator could be put to extremely good use by teaching the next generation some good skills such as numbers, literacy etc which can be beneficial for trading.

*Not want with me.*

6)theologian - In this situation, this person whilst would be good for moral, would not be good for the group with actual skills (if this is his/her only skill)
13)lawyer - Generally they're leeches and not great people for motivation
14)historian - whilst in theory this person is ok to have, practically speaking, if they are not an active historian who partakes in recreations, this person is next to useless
21)attractive member of the opposite sex (Trouble as their attention will be competed for.)
23)astronomer - whilst in theory good for navigation and seafaring, in a SHTF you won't really be doing much of either.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

3 Dentist, because If you have a bad toothache you are worthless in any situation
5 Warrior/Tacticion that should be obvious
17 Doctor because in the bush even a small wound can be fatal
8 Hunter again pretty obvious
21 Opposite sex lets face it guys, we need a woman to tell us what we are doing wrong

13 Lawyer only good for target practice
23 Astronomer see above
2 Might be handy, but I hate narcisitic people 
10 I don't see a situation where this skill would come in handy especially if there is no fuel available
6 Theologian see 13 and 23


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Extremely interesting and for me thought provoking. I have thought about this type of question regularly and don't have the right answers, so I sat on this thread for a while but my itchy fingers and itchy mind finally urged me to try and answer.
> 
> Sure career type skills are important, an electrician or plumber with years of experience and knowledge is so important and valuable. A medic; doctor or nurse is big time important. A Warrior! Well enough said. We've all heard the stories in war regarding every 100 men, and in those 100 men, only a small few are true warriors. Very important to say the least.
> 
> ...


Hey Slippy, thoughtful response. Those who answer should assume all are equal in the other attributes you have identified and are important. Such as all have good character and honor. What I am looking for is occupations. Seems that most have identified the same few and I think that is a telling response. Perhaps it will clarify the personal abilities we need to work on to improve our own prepping efforts. For instance, if we know nothing about carpentry, then perhaps we should take a carpentry course at a community college or at a minimum purchase the books that discuss basic carpentry techniques and add them to our survival library. Many preppers focus on firearms, shelter, food and water. Certainly essential elements of any prepping plan, but there is going to be a need for more extensive knowledge in the long term. For years I have assembled a library that contains "how to" books. The Boy Scouts have a series of books on a wide range of topics. Each soft cover book only costs a few dollars and is written to a level understandable by youth. The U.S. Marine Corps and Army has a wide range of FMFM's and FM's that cover just about anything you can think of. I have a very good FM on field engineering which describes how to use logs to make useful structures such as bridges and towers. I hope all these bug out locations are stocked with hand tools as you cannot drive a nail with a .44 magnum unless you use it as a hammer. By the way, do the BOL's have nails stockpiled? I digress. In closing, the responses have been interesting and there is plenty to think about. No one is a know it all and training, books or assistance can help us make up for those areas where we are deficient in personal knowledge if the SHTF. Semper Fidelis


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone Notice that a Politician is missing from the list ???? That ought to tell you something right there about Politicians


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Anyone Notice that a Politician is missing from the list ???? That ought to tell you something right there about Politicians


if it made it to the list, they will make good zombie bait


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Anyone Notice that a Politician is missing from the list ???? That ought to tell you something right there about Politicians


At the national level almost all politicians are lawyers. That tells you something about lawyers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> I was wondering why engineer, biologist, chemist or scientist were not on the list, and when someone would pick one.
> 
> most of my neighbors are military, builders or mechanics. If I was able to add someone they would most likely be a biologist and or a chemist. The chemist will come in handy when the stores of reloading supplies run low and we have to start making other means of launching projectiles. The biologist would come in handy for ha host of reasons (herbal meds, and the like).
> 
> Don't need any control freaks (politicians, media personalities, and others).


thats true i didnt think about scientists. can i cheat and have three more attractive women? a physicist, biologist, and chemist ^^


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It's fun to daydream about who would make the perfect companions in a shtf situation, In reality I'll probably wind up with Larry Moe and Curly


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

There are a lot of people I wouldn't want around me, but here goes:
Want with me: dentist, fisherman, warrior type, hunter, auto mechanic, farmer, doctor, handyman.

Don't want: all those mentioned above who are idiots. I don't want to waste any ammo on them when they do something really stupid that costs the group dearly.

As far as todays attractive woman, would probably nice to look at but otherwise useless, would probably create acrimony amongst the men in the group.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

nightshade said:


> thats true i didnt think about scientists. can i cheat and have three more attractive women? a physicist, biologist, and chemist ^^


 While scientists have done a lot of good with medicines and the medical field. I personally think that scientists are just as bad or even worse than politicians.. They aren't happy unless they are ****ing something up!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Ideally you'd surround yourself with intelligent caring people that have skill sets that are useful in a survival situation, 

With that said...Sometimes the situation and the people who come with it choose you. It's nice to daydream, but like gravity, reality will take hold at some point and you are left with the realization that those around you are the ones you will be with and relying upon when or if goes down.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Ideally you'd surround yourself with intelligent caring people that have skill sets that are useful in a survival situation,
> 
> With that said...Sometimes the situation and the people who come with it choose you. It's nice to daydream, but like gravity, reality will take hold at some point and you are left with the realization that those around you are the ones you will be with and relying upon when or if goes down.


Very true.. You don't have to be the smartest person in the world. You have to be smart enough to ask someone that knows the correct answer..


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I see alot of not wanting a pilot. How about a military pilot? Wouldn't they have a good set of survival training? Eating bugs and such.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Not really, they get a two week survival course. It's good training but no where near anything to consider them experts.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Very true.. You don't have to be the smartest person in the world. You have to be smart enough to ask someone that knows the correct answer..


Isn't that the truth! 
Beats "here hold my beer I got this" any day of the week.
Sage advice. Thanks


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Someone posted no one. I kinda agree. When things are tight, being specialized to one thing to me is not worth the trouble to feed. I'd much rather have folks that are proficient at many things, but not maybe masters at them. SHTF precision, or lack of will not be of major importance. I want well rounded folks with me. jmho. You can print out most info you are likely to need. My reading comprehension is quite good.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SoCal92057 said:


> Hey Slippy, thoughtful response. Those who answer should assume all are equal in the other attributes you have identified and are important. Such as all have good character and honor. What I am looking for is occupations. Seems that most have identified the same few and I think that is a telling response. Perhaps it will clarify the personal abilities we need to work on to improve our own prepping efforts. For instance, if we know nothing about carpentry, then perhaps we should take a carpentry course at a community college or at a minimum purchase the books that discuss basic carpentry techniques and add them to our survival library. Many preppers focus on firearms, shelter, food and water. Certainly essential elements of any prepping plan, but there is going to be a need for more extensive knowledge in the long term. For years I have assembled a library that contains "how to" books. The Boy Scouts have a series of books on a wide range of topics. Each soft cover book only costs a few dollars and is written to a level understandable by youth. The U.S. Marine Corps and Army has a wide range of FMFM's and FM's that cover just about anything you can think of. I have a very good FM on field engineering which describes how to use logs to make useful structures such as bridges and towers. I hope all these bug out locations are stocked with hand tools as you cannot drive a nail with a .44 magnum unless you use it as a hammer. By the way, do the BOL's have nails stockpiled? I digress. In closing, the responses have been interesting and there is plenty to think about. No one is a know it all and training, books or assistance can help us make up for those areas where we are deficient in personal knowledge if the SHTF. Semper Fidelis


I agree SoCal9257,
This thread was extremely interesting to me and I've actually read and re-read it a few times. For starters, I like this thread because it was a thought provoking subject and I too often quickly give smart-assed replies to so many threads because, well they deserve it...but this one really captivated me. I catch myself thinking about this often especially on business trips where I 'm driving long distances... I've put some thought into this for years so out of respect I felt strongly to give a serious response. Hope that makes sense.

Many of the other replies were exactly some of my answers and I'm pretty amazed at most responses.
So, Thank you Sir!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I sure as he'll wouldn't want my whiny ass liberal sister and her useless husband. They think I'm a knuckle dragging Neanderthal. They are positive the government will take care of them. I remind them about what happened in New Orleans after Katrina. They blow that off as an example of how bad Bush was as a President.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> Lawyers, politicians, pilots, accountants, MBA's, ect. Are pretty much useless in SHTF. Blue collar is what the needs will be. Farmers, construction, equipment operators. That's what you will need.


This accountant (CPA) has some useful skills seeing that I've spent a large chunk of my time hunting, fishing and teaching outward bound schools.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

hunter, Not just somebody who has hunted but someone who can actually hunt - anything.
auto mechanic, the mechanics that I have known are capable of much more than fixing broken machinery. They are above all else problem solvers.
farmer, duh!
doctor, duh!
handyman - knows plumbing/welding/carpentry/electricity, etc, if he can know what one needs to know on the subjects listed and if he can solve problems with what is at hand.

attractive member of the opposite sex - only if they fall into one of the other categories. pretty is nice but there is a lot more to raising a new nation than sex.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah if a Politician was on the list Id need 2 one to shit on and one to cover it up with


SoCal92057 said:


> At the national level almost all politicians are lawyers. That tells you something about lawyers.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Now thats freaking funny


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Id need a bartender a hooker, 2 lawyers and a liberal judge 
The bartender get to me drunk enuff to screw a hooker a lawyer to tell the liberal judge that I didnt pay the hooker for sex and that I paid her to leave and another lawyer to sue the bartender for emotional damages


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Want 5)warrior/tactician/Veteran
9)firefighter/Veteran
11)auto mechanic/Veteran
10)heavy equipment operator/Veteran
12)farmer/Veteran
24)handyman/Veteran
20)policeman/Veteran
17)doctor/Veteran
25)Armorier/Veteran. This is my list pls make comments on it.

MOLON LABE


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't want the warrior. He/she might be good to have in the event of a war but even then military tactics require military supply lines - without the supply you can't use military tactics. Small group tactics - hit and run and hit and run will be far better for small groups than the "warrior way". Whether you are in a city or out in the country the tactics have to fit supplies and mobility that you have. Remember the "Swamp fox" of the revolutionary war? that is what we will need to do. Hit the other guys supply lines, hit and run making sure to take out the officers and radio men first. We will have to instill terror which means a brutal kind of fighting that only endangers the enemy. There is no way the a small prepper group is going to be able to fight toe to toe with any attacking force. Gruesome wounds caused by rakes and "leg hold" type of traps, fire bombs, dead falls and other hidden devices will injure not just the soldier but the morale of his buddies. At the same time an expression of fighting for rights and freedoms that the constitution protects will have them thinking about the lawfulness of their actions. I would rather turn the common soldier to our side than engage him in battle. The officers? They should know better! They become the prime targets.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I think you missed the point there's something called SUT or small unit tactics for use against a larger force and its incredibly pertinent against modern military its also effective in combating other small units.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Even small units in the military have supplies brought in. The point is we won't have supplies - food, water, ammo all has to be carried and comes from limited stores.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

but if you allready have a small group 6ppl your allready expending your limited supplies anyways. To be honest I didnt chose someone like that either because Id rather avoid the personal confrontations with them which if they are worthwhile you will have because they need an A type personality to function properly. Either way in SUT its about attrition which is perfect for what your talking about anyways.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Dug it out of retirement.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If a person has no preps at all, he/she is left behind. Dead weight, don't care if you're a brain surgeon or how attractive she may be. Lower level skills are important. whiskey will deaden the pain, and I do better than fair with a needle and thread. What I can't remember, I have books on. To have so many choices really seems way out there. You get hurt real bad and for the most part you're sol. Although I would like a Big brute, you know, the Paul Bunyan type, I'm getting older and not so tough anymore.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Not enough info... was the dentist in the service, is the doctor in shape, how old is the handy man.

is the good looking person of the opposite sex a farmer....

Most people have more then 1 talent or use.

I have 21 years of military service, 12 law enforcement, 9 combat medic...I understand technology, grew up with a grandfather that was a guide so can hunt and track, We always had a small garden, I build solar set ups, and it goes on

Like many people on here..I have many skills

If I had to make choices...I would want to have a 30 minute conversation with the person or see a brief life history write up


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

SoCal92057 said:


> From the list of 24 occupations;
> 
> Select the 5 individuals that you would *WANT* with you. Do *NOT* exclude an individual because you already possess the skill set yourself; Then,
> 
> ...


I suggest those who respond not over think the original post. Assume those individuals available to select from possess an average ability within the skill set they possess and are otherwise average individuals. A comparison of the responses may be interesting reading but only if we do not go too far off in another direction.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Extremely interesting and for me thought provoking. I have thought about this type of question regularly and don't have the right answers, so I sat on this thread for a while but my itchy fingers and itchy mind finally urged me to try and answer.
> 
> Sure career type skills are important, an electrician or plumber with years of experience and knowledge is so important and valuable. A medic; doctor or nurse is big time important. A Warrior! Well enough said. We've all heard the stories in war regarding every 100 men, and in those 100 men, only a small few are true warriors. Very important to say the least.
> 
> ...


this. a bodybuilder can also be a handyman or a warrior. i was a combat engineer in the army. people call me a meathead (i'm nowhere near looking like Kai greene or anything), while others know i can fix almost any truck around (which could also classify me as an operator, only smart enough to remember that leaving the lights turned on will drain the battery), specializing in hydraulics. handyman? yeah, i can fix almost anything if i have the tools (proper or improvised), i can make things go boom and have seen more firefights than i would care to (although, im sure not as many as some other members here) character defines a person. along with that is their willingness to learn and to help other roles. i don't have a lot of knowledge with hunting or farming, but i want to learn. pair that with someone to show me and you could add 2 more 'occupations'.

maybe looking for '5 individuals' that fit into the occupations complicates it but listing the '5 most important occupations/skill sets' and the 5 least would be more specific without all of the loop holes


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

SoCal92057 said:


> Hey Slippy, thoughtful response. Those who answer should assume all are equal in the other attributes you have identified and are important. Such as all have good character and honor. What I am looking for is occupations. Seems that most have identified the same few and I think that is a telling response. Perhaps it will clarify the personal abilities we need to work on to improve our own prepping efforts. For instance, if we know nothing about carpentry, then perhaps we should take a carpentry course at a community college or at a minimum purchase the books that discuss basic carpentry techniques and add them to our survival library. Many preppers focus on firearms, shelter, food and water. Certainly essential elements of any prepping plan, but there is going to be a need for more extensive knowledge in the long term. For years I have assembled a library that contains "how to" books. The Boy Scouts have a series of books on a wide range of topics. Each soft cover book only costs a few dollars and is written to a level understandable by youth. The U.S. Marine Corps and Army has a wide range of FMFM's and FM's that cover just about anything you can think of. I have a very good FM on field engineering which describes how to use logs to make useful structures such as bridges and towers. I hope all these bug out locations are stocked with hand tools as you cannot drive a nail with a .44 magnum unless you use it as a hammer. By the way, do the BOL's have nails stockpiled? I digress. In closing, the responses have been interesting and there is plenty to think about. No one is a know it all and training, books or assistance can help us make up for those areas where we are deficient in personal knowledge if the SHTF. Semper Fidelis


i guess i should have finished reading before i responded haha


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

In a really really bad post-apoc world where nearly everybody has been wiped out by a plague or whatever, we probably won't be able to cherry-pick exactly what type of people we want in a group and will have to make do with whoever turns up.
And even if none of us knows anything about farming and hunting or whatever (like me), couldn't we learn enough about it from *books* to be able to muddle through?
WAIT, I feel a slogan coming on!-

_*"A well-stocked bookshelf is the most important member of any survival group!"*_


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2014)

Lucky Jim said:


> In a really really bad post-apoc world where nearly everybody has been wiped out by a plague or whatever, we probably won't be able to cherry-pick exactly what type of people we want in a group and will have to make do with whoever turns up.
> And even if none of us knows anything about farming and hunting or whatever (like me), couldn't we learn enough about it from *books* to be able to muddle through?
> WAIT, I feel a slogan coming on!-
> 
> _*"A well-stocked bookshelf is the most important member of any survival group!"*_


I keep books for the same reason and i keep them to protect the knowledge inside. there are two that i hold very dear to my heart and would protect them first. The Bible and The Norton Shakespeare Oxford Edition..the Shakespeare has every smidgeon written by the writer. "I collect to enjoy, learn and protect" That is my slogan..I have all of Hemingway's books too those are in the chest too.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

SoCal92057 said:


> 1)chef 2)body builder 3)dentist 4)fisherman 5)warrior/tactician 6)theologian 7)educator 8)hunter 9)firefighter 10)heavy equipment operator 11)auto mechanic 12)farmer 13)lawyer 14)historian 15)businessman 16)pilot 17)doctor 18)athlete 19)lumberjack 20)policeman 21)attractive member of the opposite sex 22)weatherman 23)astronomer 24)handyman - knows plumbing/welding/carpentry/electricity, etc


WANT:
Dentist
Warrior/Tactician
Farmer
Doctor
Handyman

I don't have any strong feelings about who I don't want. If my "wants" are covered the rest will hopefully fall into place.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

nightshade said:


> I keep books for the same reason and i keep them to protect the knowledge inside. there are two that i hold very dear to my heart and would protect them first. The Bible and The Norton Shakespeare Oxford Edition..the Shakespeare has every smidgeon written by the writer. "I collect to enjoy, learn and protect" That is my slogan..I have all of Hemingway's books too those are in the chest too.


Yay, I'm an exploration and travel book nut, these are some on my bookshelf and we can learn a helluva lot from them-


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2014)

Lucky Jim said:


> Yay, I'm an exploration and travel book nut, these are some on my bookshelf and we can learn a helluva lot from them-


wow that's a long list of survival books. i need another read. which one do you think is the best out of all of them? btw have you ever heard of Oliver Potzsch? He is one of my newer additions to my bookshelf. He wrote "A Hangman's Daughter". superb read


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

nightshade said:


> wow that's a long list of survival books. i need another read. which one do you think is the best out of all of them? btw have you ever heard of Oliver Potzsch? He is one of my newer additions to my bookshelf. He wrote "A Hangman's Daughter". superb read


Thanks, I'll check out Potzsch..
As for the books, they're all just as good so take your pick. Many explorers/travellers made simple basic mistakes that we can learn from, the list is as long as your arm.

PS- don't forget to read internet accounts too for free, for example google "Dyatlov Pass" to read about 9 russian hikers who were wiped out by an avalanche. They'd pitched their tent on a gentle 18 to 20 degrees mountain slope in 3 feet of snow, so the lesson for all of us is that even gentle slopes can produce avalanches.
In this case it was more of a "snow slide" than a crashing avalanche, but it still crushed the ribs and skulls of several members like eggshells.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I rethought about it, taking the original list, my keepers were the same as before, but if I could have 8 with me instead of 5, I'd be perfectly fine.

4)fisherman 
5)warrior/tactician 
7)educator 
8)hunter 
11)auto mechanic 
12)farmer 
17)doctor 
24)handyman - knows plumbing/welding/carpentry/electricity, etc

I wouldn't need anyone else with this set (well maybe the dentist, but the doctor can advise about general mouth health and can perform tooth extractions etc).


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

nightshade said:


> ..there are two that i hold very dear to my heart and would protect them first. The Bible and The Norton Shakespeare Oxford Edition..


Yeah Shakespeare's plays analyse every human emotion there is. As Picard said to Mr Data- _"To learn all about the Human Condition there's no finer teacher than Shakespeare"_

And yes the Bible too is essential, my life experience has always been that people with a spiritual side to them are more cool, fearless and confident like it says on the box-
_"I know what it is to be in need, and I know what it is to have plenty. *I have learned the secret of being content in any and every situation*, whether well fed or hungry, whether living in plenty or in want" (Bible: Philippians 4:12)_

An example that springs to mind is from the true book 'Wagons West' where a member of a wagon train is a Christian who plans to set up a ministry in Oregon. Everybody likes him because he sets a great example when things get rough, always staying good-natured and cheerful even when it's his own wagon that tips over, and his cheerfulness lifts the moral of the whole group-
*"As iron sharpens iron, so one person sharpens another" (Bible: Proverbs 27:17)
*
Their "iron man" confidence and strength shows in their eyes-
_"For we look at things unseen rather than the seen,for the seen are temporary,but the unseen are eternal" (Bible: 2 Corinthians 4:18)_

_"My Christian faith has been such a backbone through so many difficult times. For me Christianity is about being strengthened"- Bear Grylls _









_"God makes His reality so obvious to us in His creation and in the little mini-miracles that happen everyday"- Becky St. James_









_"To look out at this kind of creation out here and not believe in God is to me impossible, it just strengthens my faith"- John Glenn_


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

None of the above!! give me a good dog (or dogs) anyday!!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't forget cats, natures pest control officers..


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

Terriers will do the job better than any moggy !!! I live in JR territory.


----------

